# Kinda OT question about Mirena



## klocke (Apr 14, 2008)

Do providers get a cut of the cost of having a Mirena put in? The reason I am asking is that the OB/GYN that I saw to have mine put in was really pushing them. She says that she does 3-4 a day and even has a lapel pin of an IUD. I had one put in on her suggestion and then had some bad side effects almost immedaitely. I went in a week later to have it removed and after she took it out she said, "While don't you give your body a week or two to get back to normal and then maybe we can try to put another one in." Umm no I had side-effects. Its not like the next one would be any different. Anyway it got me thinking what was her motivation for pushing them so hard. Just a curious question.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd love to know the motivation, too. It feels like Girl Scout Cookie sales or something-- like higher #s get you better prizes.

Or, it could be that it's just so "new" and have "few" side effects that can be "cured" by just yanking them out.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

That's interesting. Here they really pushed any type of hormonal bc mostly BCP. When I asked about mirena she just told me that it is very popular now but she didn't push it.


----------



## karlugato (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I had a terrible experience with mirena pushiness! I got mine at the clinic on base and was having horrible side effects. I wanted it out, and she just said, "it's yours." She wasn't going to take it out. She told me that it was expensive and that I had to keep it for 6 months at least. She said my leg pain, cramps, and emotionalness could not be from the mirena. I was crying by this point and telling her she couldn't do that. I walked out hysterical, went to complain about her, and got it out that day by another doctor. I so feel as if she must be getting something out of it if I kept it for so and so long. I'd like to know what kind of perks doctor's get for this sort of thing too.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sure it's the pharmaceutical companies. The reps are probably sending the docs to Honalulu if they sell 1000 or something like that...some incentive program, kwim? That dirty Rx industry







:


----------

